

Robot Marathon - superkarn
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/first-robot-marathon-ends-with-great-finale

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Pretty much the same information provided in an earlier submission of the same
story from a different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2267964>

This does have the video of the finish, though.

